
If you were 30 this year and will die at 90, then 15 World Cups to watch - wenbin
https://www.listennotes.com/labs/life/?age=30&lifespan=90
======
mtmail
"You've experienced 30 Academy Awards. 60 to go!" \- so basically you
experienced a yearly event every year and will continue to do so until you
die. Pretty useless calculation.

------
lebrad
15 World Cups to not watch

